# I'd like to see ____ DEAD in 2014.



## Aireen (Dec 24, 2013)

The new year is fast approaching, time to throw out the old and bring in the new for a fresh start. Whether it's on LHCF or in real life, what would you like to see gone and buried in 2014? It can be a habit, trend/fad, saying, product, technique, etc. as long as it's hair/beauty related.  

* Let's keep it cool too, this isn't meant to offend anyone. It'll be interesting seeing all the different answers.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 24, 2013)

Girl I thought this thread was going to be about people we didn't like!

Death to struggle hairlines and matted up wigs in 2014! Wig so nappy and matted up that it looks like a hat. Lets burn them all :mob:


----------



## Aireen (Dec 24, 2013)

I'd like to see the undercut/shaved sides style DEAD in 2014. It's so overdone and seems to be everyone's go-to style when they want to be "different".


----------



## phychugirl (Dec 24, 2013)

Can we PLEASE kill the booty-length weaves??


----------



## PJaye (Dec 24, 2013)

I know it's not hair related, but I would give anything to see the boomerang-shaped, Groucho Marx eyebrow trend come to a screeching halt.


----------



## greenbees (Dec 24, 2013)

Aireen said:


> *I'd like to see the undercut/shaved sides style DEAD in 2014. *It's so overdone and seems to be everyone's go-to style when they want to be "different".



I came right in here to type this! No offense to anyone, but this style is so lame....


----------



## missyanne (Dec 24, 2013)

phychugirl said:


> Can we PLEASE kill the booty-length weaves??




YES.......YES.....Its not like ya fooling anyone


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 24, 2013)

How about let's dead:
1.) bright, neon colored braids






2.) The little "boosie fade" that guys are starting to wear






3.) The "Unkept Mohawk" thing that Usher is currently doing with this hair


----------



## MsSanz92 (Dec 24, 2013)

ITA with the end of the shaved side heads. There needs to also be a death to LACE FRONTS in 2014 they never look good IDC how "realistic" you try to make the hairlines. 

Other hair style looks that need to GO in 2014: struggle edges and greasy wraps/ crimps in 2014. There's nothing worse than dirty, stiff, greasy hair. White people also need to give up dreads!


----------



## veesweets (Dec 24, 2013)

phychugirl said:


> Can we PLEASE kill the booty-length weaves??




Especially with the leave out that's only .5-2inches long  I saw a lot of that today at the mall


----------



## ronie (Dec 24, 2013)

I d like to see my extra 30 lbs dead in 2014. Can I please be ( and remain) 120lbs. 
I d like to see my extra dry uneven toned skin dead in 2014. Once I put my hair in ps that will be my focus for 2014. 
I d like to see my pjsm DEAD and buried in 2014.
I d like to see my troubled hairline dead and gone. No more scalp showing please.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 24, 2013)

On more:
I'd like to see the infamous "Up Do" deaded in 2014:





Where I'm from, I see styles like this ALL THE TIME ^^
It's time to LET IT GO!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 24, 2013)

These two things need to have the slowest, most painful death:

- The trend of having 6 bundles of hair on top of your head. It's rare that ANYONE'S hair is that thick + "flawless". Relax before you injure your neck. 

- Contrived, Shirley Temple curls being called being called effortless "beach waves" on 30 inch weaves.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 24, 2013)

The 50-11 excuses some vendors want to give you when they don't get your products to you in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 24, 2013)

Companies mass producing subpar hair products with 2 drops of Moroccan Argan Oil because of the hype.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 24, 2013)

What id like to see die: 

Horrible two tones weaves aka when keeping it ombré goes wrong. 

Bleached and fried hair, then covering it with weave like no one noticed your TBL hair was at your ear a week ago. 

Dry hair. There are too many products out there for anyone to still have dry hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ilong (Dec 24, 2013)

Wash n' Go's that look like Get Out the bed & Go's.  Please be dead! You're killin' the rest of us.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Dec 24, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> On more:
> I'd like to see the infamous "Up Do" deaded in 2014:
> 
> 
> ...



Girl what?!?! People still do this? I haven't seen this type of style since high school and I'm class of 2003


----------



## ilong (Dec 24, 2013)

Men wearing tiny micro wave, past shoulder length  curly extensions.   *BE DEAD*, *BE DEAD, **BE DEAD*!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2013)

AyannaDivine said:


> Girl what?!?! People still do this? I haven't seen this type of style since high school and I'm class of 2003



Girl yes!  I'm class of *1990* and this style was popular back then as well. 

Saw a lady with this look at the store today.


----------



## Champion13 (Dec 24, 2013)

Holding on to lifeless, raggedy, broken, see- through ends to claim the next length on your length check shirt. Girl you better trim those ends in 2014!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 24, 2013)

phychugirl said:


> Can we PLEASE kill the booty-length weaves??


 
They're only wearing them to impress Caucasian people. Not a one black person I know thinks that is real, but most white people are pretty clueless 

I like this thread.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 24, 2013)

Where do you live? I haven't seen this since the late 90s.



D.Lisha said:


> On more:
> I'd like to see the infamous "Up Do" deaded in 2014:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 24, 2013)

Bright red, Raggedy Ann hair has got to die.


----------



## lovemyhair247 (Dec 24, 2013)

Struggle edges and wispy ends are my biggest pet peeves

And girls who are self proclaimed team long hair don't care but have excessive heat damage and see through ends

Also can the term good hair die too... I'm tired of people who were doubting my hhj from the start telling me how I have good hair now because of the progress I made.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 24, 2013)

split ends
knots
tangles
heat
dryness

I'm giving myself all year to remove all of these.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 24, 2013)

I wanna see the various forms of the phrase "I HAVE to relax my hair" or "I cant go natural" or "I cant cut my hair". Sucka man the f up! You can do whateva you want. Its hair. Not nuclear war


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 24, 2013)

I would like to see the term "hair nazi," "natural hair nazi" and the like DIE.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Natural hair vendors taking three weeks to make and mail products.


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 24, 2013)

Colored contacts on dark eyes. They NEVER look natural.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 24, 2013)

AyannaDivine said:


> Girl what?!?! People still do this? I haven't seen this type of style since high school and I'm class of 2003



AyannaDivine

Girl YES! Come on down to SC and you will definitely get a good laugh lol.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 24, 2013)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Where do you live? I haven't seen this since the late 90s.



MilkChocolateOne

I live in South Carolina, and to these ladies down here....this style is what's popping


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 24, 2013)

Un-Hair Related: TWERKING


----------



## all_1_length (Dec 24, 2013)

Baby pink and blue/green lipstick. Sorry but not everybody can rock those colors.


----------



## ilong (Dec 25, 2013)

Triflin' mama's putting extensions in little girls (as young as 3 years old) hair!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 25, 2013)

Lace front wigs and invisible parts uggghhhhhlllleee

Suny


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 25, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Lace front wigs and *invisible parts *uggghhhhhlllleee



yes ma'am,  I been tryin to figure out how a part is invisible when it's 10 inches wide.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 25, 2013)

"turn(ed) up"

It's sounds so annoying coming from adults


----------



## ellebelle88 (Dec 25, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> MilkChocolateOne
> 
> I live in South Carolina, and to these ladies down here....this style is what's popping



Ha, I live in SC too and confirm many girls still rock those ghetto updos. Another style thats popular in SC that I want to see dead is 27-piece steps. They scream "wig" to me and look so unrealistic but women down here love them:











Oh, and I wish that silly phrase "Turn up!" would die as well in 2014.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 25, 2013)

Youtubers who take 15 minutes to show you how to make a ponytail. Stop talking so much and get to the point.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 25, 2013)

The phrase --- "at the end of the day" --- overused by reality tv cast


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 25, 2013)

phychugirl said:


> Can we PLEASE kill the booty-length weaves??



OMG please!  4 bundles of hair with a closure!  It's so big and unnatural looking!  Who you think you fooling?  erplexed


----------



## Aireen (Dec 25, 2013)

Relaxed ladies pulling the last inch of their hair for dear life to make it as long as possible for length checks. Please just let the hair rest where it does naturally.

ETA: I mean on freshly relaxed hair that is either bone straight or flat-ironed very straight.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 25, 2013)

White people doing visual track checks. How you know what to look for, Brett? Get out my hairline man.

My apartment building smelling like skunk every day. Am I the only person in the Midwest who doesn't smoke weed?

And last but surely first, yaki,1b eyelashes. Ishes looking straight nuts with toupees on their eyeballs.


----------



## ilong (Dec 25, 2013)

Twists, dreads, braids, weaves attached to the last few strands of hair left on the head, hanging on for dear life


----------



## sissimpson (Dec 25, 2013)

quick and painless death to the phrase 'anywhooooo'


----------



## Seraphina (Dec 25, 2013)

Ombre hair coloring and bouffant-like styles.


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 25, 2013)

This is not hair related, but I wish the phrase "makes me feel some type of way" would just die. What the heck does that mean anyway? There are too many adjectives in the English language for that phrase to exist.


----------



## Asha's-Hair (Dec 25, 2013)

When people say "I could care less"
What you really mean is "I COULD'NT care less"  

The amount of people that haven't realised that  saying " I could care less" means that they could care less. Which means YOU STILL CARE. 

Rant over


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 25, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> Un-Hair Related: TWERKING



no way!  i am just learning!


----------



## loveafterwar (Dec 25, 2013)

Aireen said:


> Relaxed ladies pulling the last inch of their hair for dear life to make it as long as possible for length checks. Please just let the hair rest where it does naturally.



Relaxed heads have shrinkage too. If someone is far into a stretch and want to do a length check they have to pull as well. My hair is BSL and when I'm deep into a stretch I'm SL so yes I'll be stretching my hair for a true length check


----------



## Aireen (Dec 25, 2013)

loveafterwar said:


> Relaxed heads have shrinkage too. If someone is far into a stretch and want to do a length check they have to pull as well. My hair is BSL and when I'm deep into a stretch I'm SL so yes I'll be stretching my hair for a true length check


I don't mean during a stretch, I stretch and my hair shrinks up too. I mean on freshly relaxed hair that is usually either bone straight or flat-ironed very straight.


----------



## A856 (Dec 25, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> "turn(ed) up"
> 
> It's sounds so annoying coming from adults


 
Because Thanks isn't enough!!!

I was carefully scrolling thru this thread, I knew I wasn't the only one who felt this way.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 25, 2013)

Serious tutorial geared channels on Youtube giving the WORST hair care advice to a broad audience, e.g. TypeF.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 25, 2013)

The word selfie needs to go away!  

You tubers who spend a lifetime discussing a style then show you the end result at the end of the video without showing you how style was achieved. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Texasdymond (Dec 25, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> This is not hair related, but I wish the phrase "makes me feel some type of way" would just die. What the heck does that mean anyway? There are too many adjectives in the English language for that phrase to exist.



You know....that phrase.....makes me feel some type of way!!!!!! Lol

It's actually a good phrase for those who have a limited vocabulary.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Dec 25, 2013)

Single. Strand. KNOTS. Please return to the very pits of he11 from whence you came!!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 25, 2013)

Hair laziness! 

Getting serious about my hair health and growth in 2014!

Watch out Classic Length - I'm comin' for ya!


----------



## ManeStreet (Dec 25, 2013)

Refusing to trim just to claim milestones even though your ends are 10 strands of hair.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 25, 2013)

Asha's-Hair said:


> When people say "I could care less"
> What you really mean is "I COULD'NT care less"
> 
> The amount of people that haven't realised that  saying " I could care less" means that they could care less. Which means YOU STILL CARE.
> ...



Omg this has always bugged me!! It's also like when you ask someone if they would mind helping you and they say yes...so you DO mind! What you mean to say is no I do not mind. Lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 25, 2013)

PJaye said:


> I know it's not hair related, but I would give anything to see the boomerang-shaped, Groucho Marx eyebrow trend come to a screeching halt.





Texasdymond said:


> You know....that phrase.....makes me feel some type of way!!!!!! Lol
> 
> It's actually a good phrase for those who have a limited vocabulary.


Since we're non-hair phrases here:

*Catch feelings*

Do we get them as a result of a pop fly soft ball game? An active virus? Bacterial infection?

This is the most ANNOYING phrase ever! This phrase should DIE quick and NOW!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 25, 2013)

I would like to see my dry ends, ssk, and thin hair be gone in 2014.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 25, 2013)

I'd like to see an end to threads that divide us. Ie  Light vs dark skinned as an example.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2013)

ilong said:


> Triflin' mama's putting extensions in little girls (as young as 3 years old) hair!


 

Poor child...


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 25, 2013)

The "Duck-Lips"....

Sent from Atop of my throne, in a kingdom where long-haired bad b**ches rule


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> *The "Duck-Lips"....*
> 
> Sent from Atop of my throne, in a kingdom where long-haired bad b**ches rule


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 25, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> The "Duck-Lips"....
> 
> Sent from Atop of my throne, in a kingdom where long-haired bad b**ches rule



Should have died in 2009. 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 25, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Poor child...



Oh no.  That is child abuse, and I'm dead serious about that.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 25, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> Un-Hair Related: TWERKING



And especially while I'm teaching English. I was embarrassed for the child during that phone call home.


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 25, 2013)

Asha's-Hair said:


> When people say "I could care less"
> What you really mean is "I COULD'NT care less"
> 
> The amount of people that haven't realised that  saying " I could care less" means that they could care less. Which means YOU STILL CARE.
> ...



You woke up this English teacher on Christmas break. 

Add overexaggerate, unthaw and perming for relaxing to the nullify/redundant much word list. 

And the S in Illinois is silent. Every time.


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 25, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Should have died in 2009.
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



This is true, however seems like it came back with a vengeance from 2012-Present. ESPECIALLY once it was paired with the "peace" sign 
Exhibit A:






Btw, ^^This Pic cracks me up every time I look at it (lmao )


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 25, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> You woke up this English teacher on Christmas break.
> 
> Add overexaggerate, unthaw and *perming* for relaxing to the nullify/redundant much word list.
> 
> And the S in Illinois is silent. Every time.



ITA with this! I despise that word with a passion! "Permed"...ugh


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 25, 2013)

People gluing lacefront wigs down.  That just doesn't look natural.  I've worn a lf or two in my time, but I pull hair out and there is a big difference.  

Chicks talking about I'm team natural but won't wear their natural hair in it's natural state ever!  My cousin was talking mess to me today about my relaxer.  I know she's natural because she told me but she wouldn't be caught dead without a weave or a wig if she's in between appointments.  

Stiletto nails with a bunch of different designs.  That ish is so tacky!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 25, 2013)

AmiJay said:


> People gluing lacefront wigs down.  That just doesn't look natural.  I've worn a lf or two in my time, but I pull hair out and there is a big difference.
> 
> Chicks talking about I'm team natural but won't wear their natural hair in it's natural state ever!  My cousin was talking mess to me today about my relaxer.  I know she's natural because she told me but she wouldn't be caught dead without a weave or a wig if she's in between appointments.
> 
> ...


----------



## CoutureMe06 (Dec 25, 2013)

My heat damage and any setbacks that prevent my hair from getting long.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## all_1_length (Dec 25, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> The "Duck-Lips"....
> 
> Sent from Atop of my throne, in a kingdom where long-haired bad b**ches rule


Can we include kissey face too?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 26, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> And the S in Illinois is silent. Every time.



Thank you!


----------



## drappedup (Dec 26, 2013)

this thread is hilarious 

so agree with the booty length weaves trend. PLEASE DIE. and the thick thick thick eyebrows so many "make up guru's" on youtube have been influencing the masses to replicate. JUST NO.


----------



## Holla (Dec 26, 2013)

AmiJay said:


> Chicks talking about I'm team natural but won't wear their natural hair in it's natural state ever!  My cousin was talking mess to me today about my relaxer.  I know she's natural because she told me but she wouldn't be caught dead without a weave or a wig if she's in between appointments.



I agree with this! Folks like that annoy me, esp when they try to give advice about natural hair. Never having to deal with your hair does not make one an expert on detangling, shrinkage, SSK, dryness, daily styling, braid outs, moisturizing/sealing, cowashing, etc.


----------



## Fenaxa (Dec 26, 2013)

Non hair related: That Miley 'stick-out-your-tongue-and-make-an-ugly-face-while-taking-picture-of-yourself' face. It's so gross and unattractive. Yes, your tonsils are swollen and from the look on your face, it must hurt. Ugh I've seen too much lol. 

Hair related: Hair that is moisturized and soft for every bit of an hour then proceeds to dry out, get crunchy and act like it doesn't even know who you are and doesn't care for a week straight afterward. I suppose that's a protein overload, maybe?

Hair Related: Me using wigs as a crutch. I've been wig free for two days now and am going cold turkey in 2014... I'm scared..


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 26, 2013)

drappedup said:


> this thread is hilarious
> 
> so agree with the booty length weaves trend. PLEASE DIE. and the thick thick thick eyebrows so many "make up guru's" on youtube have been influencing the masses to replicate. JUST NO.



Naw man I LOVE my booty length weave/wigs!!! I aint EVER giving them up! Cant go back now!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 26, 2013)

JustGROWwithIt said:
			
		

> Omg this has always bugged me!! It's also like when you ask someone if they would mind helping you and they say yes...so you DO mind! What you mean to say is no I do not mind. Lol



Mines.

I hate when someone says or writes mines and they mean mine!


----------



## darlingdiva (Dec 26, 2013)

Writing "regime" or "regiment" if you mean "regimen."


----------



## Champion13 (Dec 26, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Mines.  I hate when someone says or writes mines and they mean mine!


  This... Yes and they will write "Your Welcome " instead of " You're welcome"  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 26, 2013)

divachyk said:


> The phrase --- "at the end of the day" --- overused by reality tv cast



divachyk, Yes, yes, yes!!! I thought I was the only one who was annoyed by that   What's the obsession with the end of the day?  "At the end of the day"  <------ May it be put to rest and die, just die!!


----------



## all_1_length (Dec 26, 2013)

Champion13 said:


> This... Yes and they will write *"Your Welcome " *instead of " You're welcome"  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I'm  guilty of doing that.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 26, 2013)

People typing "then" when the sentence calls for than.

I see this all the time online.


----------



## Lucie (Dec 26, 2013)

I am sure it has been mentioned but I hate the phrase, 'TURN UP!" Go to sleep! AND how are you turning up at the car wash? Shadap!

 Loose versus lose. 

 People spelling words like nth, tchotchke and per se wrong. If you don't know how to spell it, use another word. Sorry, it's the Catholic school girl in me.

 I don't like sharpie eye brows. I like eyebrow hair. Why did it fall out of style? 

 I need for people to stop looking for the Holy Grail product. Yes, quality products *are* better for a reason but if you are relaxing during every menstrual cycle, cutting your hair every 5 weeks, flat ironing daily, not washing often, not deep conditioning, doing overly tight styles cannot be helped with unicorn urine.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Dec 26, 2013)

I would like to stop hearing how I should look, dress, and act. You can't tell people how to wear their hair, makeup, etc. If you don't like it, then don't look.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 26, 2013)

When people, especially men say, "mom's" instead of mom.

Example: "How's mom's?"


----------



## Aireen (Dec 26, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Mines.
> 
> I hate when someone says or writes mines and they mean mine!


I think people do that crap to be cute sometimes.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Dec 26, 2013)

Lmao Lucie and her unicorn urine!


----------



## Lucie (Dec 26, 2013)

MrsMelodyV, it's true. One of my guy friend's asked me about my hair to help his baby girl and was disappointed I told him more about hair care than products. He is a man though, so I give him an A for trying, LOL!


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 26, 2013)

Lucie said:


> I am sure it has been mentioned but I hate the phrase, 'TURN UP!" Go to sleep! AND how are you turning up at the car wash? Shadap!
> 
> * Loose versus lose.
> 
> ...


I don't like correcting people but I am with you on this.  Another one is pique.  Your interest is _piqued_, NOT peaked.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 26, 2013)

Aireen said:


> I think people do that crap to be cute sometimes.



I used to think that. 

Eta: I forgot a word 

Sent from my iPad using LHCFr


----------



## Napp (Dec 26, 2013)

I hope hair typing becomes dead in 2014.


----------



## Browndilocks (Dec 26, 2013)

I want to see the obsession with Kim Kardashian die.  The weave, the makeup, the fake booty....die!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutenss (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd like to see BLOND WEAVE/WIGS black women DEAD in 2014.  It's just ugly


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 26, 2013)

Kanye West needs to go to a galaxy far, far away and *NEVER *return.

And he needs to take his Baby Mama and nem with him.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 26, 2013)

People with damaged hair comparing their hair to mine or throwing shade. Please stop.


----------



## naija24 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hair teams. I'm sick of this "team natural" ish. And I'm trying to go natural. It's just a way to divide black women. Same with hair typing. 

I'm also sick of all these tumblr sites dedicAted to squats and fitness for the same of appealing to men vs just aiming to be healthy.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 26, 2013)

The low-forehead, "Planet of the Apes" looking hairlines from lace-front wigs.

Ultra-shiny, plastic looking synthetic wigs.

Personal challenge to become Fit and Fabulous  in 2013. Future Bikini/Figure competitor.


----------



## Rnjones (Dec 26, 2013)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Kanye West needs to go to a galaxy far, far away and NEVER return.  And he needs to take his Baby Mama and nem with him.




Word

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## caramelmocha (Dec 26, 2013)

Dried Tangled weaves
Fake Wanna be Nicki M. Barbz Grown Women
People literally Dying for bigger butts
Victoria Secret sweatpants with the PINK on the behind
people letting the media dictate their self image
People saying they a Boss but really broke or report to a boss everyday


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 26, 2013)

caramelmocha said:


> Dried Tangled weaves
> Fake Wanna be Nicki M. Barbz Grown Women
> People literally Dying for bigger butts
> *Victoria Secret sweatpants with the PINK on the behind*
> ...



Add JUICY to the list!


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 26, 2013)

caramelmocha said:


> Dried Tangled weaves
> Fake Wanna be Nicki M. Barbz Grown Women
> *People literally Dying for bigger butts*
> *Victoria Secret sweatpants with the PINK on the behind*
> ...



With YT, IG and Tumblr, women don't have a chance!  I have an IG but only for fitness pages and I follow people.  If I see one more pic of a white girl with her panties up her behind, I'm going to scream!

And we are not going to discuss grown arse women with children wearing PINK.


----------



## NIN4eva (Dec 26, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The low-forehead, *"Planet of the Apes"* looking hairlines from lace-front wigs.
> 
> Ultra-shiny, plastic looking synthetic wigs.
> 
> Personal challenge to become Fit and Fabulous  in 2013. Future Bikini/Figure competitor.



Oh My Gah! Thank you. I really needed the laugh today.


It's weird when I'm scrolling through LHCF and I see the word "regime." I get an image of marching soldiers in my head for like, 5 seconds and I have to reset my thought process.


----------



## SavannahNatural (Dec 26, 2013)

Because this has moved beyond hair I will add.

GO AWAY:
spaces between the word you are exclaiming and the exclamation point (i.e. Yes !!!)
the exaggerated use of exclamation points <--I'm guilty

I appreciate blessings and knowing that you are blessed, but please know that bless and blessed are two different words with two different meanings.

As for hair (my own):
I'd like to see my occasional laziness go away as it pertains to my hair.  With length (for me) I became lazy.  So quick buns (messy and donuts) became a crutch rather than a style/achievement!


----------



## NIN4eva (Dec 26, 2013)

Things I'd like to see DEAD in 2014... my bangs. Grow out already!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 26, 2013)

D.Lisha said:


> MilkChocolateOne  I live in South Carolina, and to these ladies down here....this style is what's popping



Back where I'm from this used to be called the "Bam Bam" and they rocked the heck outta this style lol


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 26, 2013)

Hun.

This word makes my blood boil....


----------



## divachyk (Dec 26, 2013)

greenandchic said:


> When people, especially men say, "mom's" instead of mom.
> 
> Example: "How's mom's?"



greenandchic, I live in the south (born and raised) and I hear the term "moms" a lot. This one doesn't bother me as much. 

I am tired of hearing "off the chain." Is that phrase really used any more?


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 26, 2013)

I know this is a big one, but I'd like for people to stop using the n word.  I live in the Bay Area and you hear people of all races using that word.  Drives me crazy!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 27, 2013)

People being in denial about the damage they are doing to their hair. If your hair is crispy, stiff, breaking constantly, not retaining length, etc. it's time for a change.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 27, 2013)

What I want to see DIE in 2014 is mothers whose kids come to school looking a HAM while they are out every weekend with the flyest gear, hair and nails done, new ratchet weave, and dropping that thun thun thun all on the dance floor!!!! 

Also the phrase "Get yo life"--What does this mean exactly?? Lol


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 27, 2013)

Aww come on yall we all know most of those with the shaved sides want the best of both worlds, aka being indecisive and those with booty length weaves/wigs remember the good ole days of hair swinging with a big beach towel lol.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't ask me about my products or regimen then tell you don't think they'd work. Didn't you JUST tell me your hair was breaking off and asked for help? Girl git!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Dec 28, 2013)

Fake eyelashes, lord please!


----------



## D.Lisha (Dec 28, 2013)

FollicleFanatic said:


> Don't ask me about my products or regimen then tell you don't think they'd work. Didn't you JUST tell me your hair was breaking off and asked for help? Girl git!



Oh yes!
Also, to add to this, --> Don't ask me "how did you get your hair to grow so long?"  And then when I go into a watered down version of my regimen, you turn around and say "oh that's too much! I don't see how you do it!" Seriously???? Ugh!

Sent from Atop of my throne, in a kingdom where long-haired bad b**ches rule


----------



## MarieB (Dec 28, 2013)

ManeStreet said:


> Refusing to trim just to claim milestones even though your ends are 10 strands of hair.



ManeStreet you are not right for this, but you are accurate !


----------



## Muse (Dec 28, 2013)

Single Strand Knots! I want them dead!!!:gunner7:


----------



## Muse (Dec 28, 2013)

bellatiamarie said:


> Single. Strand. KNOTS. Please return to the very pits of he11 from whence you came!!!!!



Okay, I didn't see this before I posted about SSKs. You and I are on the same page.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 28, 2013)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Fake eyelashes, lord please!



I can tolerate these on New Year's Eve or at an event, if they don't look like caterpillars are sitting on your eyelids, but on a Tuesday afternoon at the grocery store ??? I just can't ...


----------



## Muse (Dec 28, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> White people doing visual track checks. How you know what to look for, Brett? Get out my hairline man.
> 
> My apartment building smelling like skunk every day. Am I the only person in the Midwest who doesn't smoke weed?
> 
> And last but surely first, yaki,1b eyelashes. *Ishes looking straight nuts with toupees on their eyeballs*.



I laughed so hard when I read this!


----------



## NIN4eva (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm guilty of some of the stuff in here, but I still love this thread. Sometimes it's good to be confronted on your ish so you can correct it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 28, 2013)

People that  compete with you and you are unaware that there is a competition going on. 

People that try to one up you.

I don't care but I find it irritating. How old are we? Ugh! It is so pitiful.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 28, 2013)

^ Girl, yes!


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 28, 2013)

I would like to see those killer claw manicures dead in 2014. No offense to anyone who rocks them. But they are so unfeminine to me. I've hated them since I first saw them.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Dec 28, 2013)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Hun.
> 
> This word makes my blood boil....



Really?.....I use this word all the time irl and people think its cute...


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 28, 2013)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Really?.....I use this word all the tume irl and people think its cute...



 Usually when I hear people who hate this term, it's an occupational hazard of working a service job where people ignore your name, use "hun" instead. People must hate me. I say hun, sweetie, etc all the time.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 28, 2013)

Saying you have or other people have a good or decent curl pattern.

What the heck is that?


----------



## sounbeweavable (Dec 28, 2013)

ilong said:


> Men wearing tiny micro wave, past shoulder length  curly extensions.   *BE DEAD*, *BE DEAD, **BE DEAD*!



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Dec 28, 2013)

This capri style men are wearing. Leave the capris to women, please.


----------



## ilong (Dec 28, 2013)

sounbeweavable said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 
They are out there and it happenen - if I had pics I would post.  But  on another note - why would I want a picture of that?


----------



## ilong (Dec 28, 2013)

Pants hanging down on the butt. I don't want to see nobody's draws!

Not only should this be dead - guilty persons should be given tickets for "indecent exposure" .


----------



## Aireen (Dec 28, 2013)

"Long hair, don't care!" I'm so tired of people overusing that phrase. As my friend says "everyone gets ONE!" So you have one chance to say the phrase and be done, don't use it over and over knowing very well people are going to feel longing/jealous/insecure/etc. over your hair.


----------



## MarieB (Dec 29, 2013)

ilong said:


> They are out there and it happenen - if I had pics I would post.  But  on another note - why would I want a picture of that?



I have to admit, I need to see this, too....for scientific purposes .


----------



## sounbeweavable (Dec 29, 2013)

MarieB said:


> I have to admit, I need to see this, too....for scientific purposes .



FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Dec 29, 2013)

extra light concealer to use as a highlight. just looks silly.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Dec 29, 2013)

ilong

Is this him?


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 29, 2013)

^^That pic and that siggy just killed me.


----------



## Daughter (Dec 29, 2013)

The use of "click" when the person means to type "clique".

Totally agree with those who posted about dodgy eyebrows and eyelashes!

On social media, a picture supposedly of Jesus, and a slogan "Click like if you love Jesus! Ignore if you hate Him". Ditto to similar types of memes with ill children, etc.

Death to gullibility online. Repeating urban myths or death hoaxes without so much as a quick Google check first.

People claiming that they have numerous "haters". Chile, please.


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 29, 2013)

This whole keep calm and whatever the crap business has got to go in 2014......

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Muse (Dec 29, 2013)

Aireen said:


> "Long hair, don't care!" I'm so tired of people overusing that phrase. As my friend says "everyone gets ONE!" So you have one chance to say the phrase and be done, don't use it over and over knowing very well people are going to feel longing/jealous/insecure/etc. over your hair.



I never got that phrase. What don't they care about?


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 29, 2013)

Muse said:


> I never got that phrase. What don't they care about?



Ditto.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 29, 2013)

Your bald headed struggles


----------



## NIN4eva (Dec 29, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Your bald headed struggles


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 29, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Your bald headed struggles



 I can't!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 29, 2013)

Muse said:


> I never got that phrase. What don't they care about?



It's a lil Wayne phrase that means nothing about the hair on your head. It originated back in the 70's I believe, but it had a different meaning then too I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Dec 29, 2013)

Muse said:


> I never got that phrase. What don't they care about?





ETA: Yup what saludable84 said ^^^


----------



## Channy31 (Dec 29, 2013)

Muse said:


> I never got that phrase. What don't they care about?





veesweets said:


> ETA: Yup what saludable84 said ^^^





Saludable84 said:


> It's a lil Wayne phrase that means nothing about the hair on your head. It originated back in the 70's I believe, but it had a different meaning then too I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It's a quote the british used in the world wars on posters, to help people deal with the black outs.

I.e. when there is a black out, keep calm and carry on

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/8785585/Battle-rages-over-Keep-Calm-and-Carry-On-souvenirs.html


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 29, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> It's a quote the british used in the world wars on posters, to help people deal with the black outs.  I.e. when there is a black out, keep calm and carry on  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/8785585/Battle-rages-over-Keep-Calm-and-Carry-On-souvenirs.html



I think we were all referring to the long hair don't care phrase. Lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 29, 2013)

White girl nude lips on brown and dark girls.


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Dec 29, 2013)

My crown and nape issues *will* get worked out in the first quarter of 2014.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 29, 2013)

Calling someone "Boo". 

I hate that word. It's so irritating when I see or hear people referred to as "Boo". I always feel like the person using the word is trying to be cute and rude at the same time.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 29, 2013)

Keeping it real and various forms of the phrase.

I feel like that's an excuse to be rude and nasty without being accountable for your words. There is a way to be honest AND tactful at the same time. I don't have the right temperament to deal with people like that without being just as nasty in return so I really hope I'm never confronted with someone who decides to "keep it real" with me.


----------



## Jas123 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ladies wearing their satin sleeping caps out in public.


----------



## ilong (Dec 29, 2013)

sounbeweavable said:


> @ilong
> 
> Is this him?


 sounbeweavable - no - but had I seen that - I just may have taken a picture.   Funny this came up - today I sound a YOUNG man with natural MBL hair. he had on a big ski cap and I think it may have been extensions because it looked like kanekalon hair.  
This ^^^ reminds me of the little boy whose Mom did a youtube video on how she blowdrys, flat-irons, then braids his hair.   There is a :HCF thread on it.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 29, 2013)

AmiJay said:


> White girl nude lips on brown and dark girls.


  I can't figure out what this looks like in practice.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 29, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I can't figure out what this looks like in practice.



Like somebody wearing concealer on their lips instead of lipstick.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 29, 2013)

LivingInPeace said:


> Like somebody wearing concealer on their lips instead of lipstick.



Truth. There's a nude out there for everyone, there's a red out there for everyone, there's a pink out there for everyone. Just gotta find the right one that flatters your skin tone.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 29, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I can't figure out what this looks like in practice.



When you see the girls wearing really light colored lipstick that is supposed to be natural or nude.  Kind of like if you are brown  and you buy what they sell as nude underwear when it's not nude for your skin tone.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 29, 2013)

AmiJay said:


> When you see the girls wearing really light colored lipstick that is supposed to be natural or nude.  Kind of like if you are brown  and you buy what they sell as nude underwear when it's not nude for your skin tone.



Interesting. I guess dry lips are in for some people because that is what it would end up looking like.


----------



## Muse (Dec 29, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> It's a lil Wayne phrase that *means nothing about the hair on your head*. It originated back in the 70's I believe, but it had a different meaning then too I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oh shoot! I see now.


----------



## MarieB (Dec 29, 2013)

Why did people have to say something about "turned up"? I was going through life perfectly fine, all was right in my universe without ever seeing/hearing that phrase....then my baby sister had to use it twice in two separate Facebook posts! At least they weren't accompanied by duck-lipped selfies...to quote the great Sargeant Murtaugh: I'm getting too old for this ish!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 30, 2013)

I am tired of seeing people saying they brought something from the store. The word is bought. I bought some candles from Target. Bought.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## PJaye (Dec 30, 2013)

I wish all neck tattoos could be outlawed.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 30, 2013)

PJaye said:


> I wish all neck tattoos could be outlawed.



And face tattoos. I cannot form a positive opinion about someone with a face tattoo.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 30, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> It's a lil Wayne phrase that means *nothing about the hair on your head*. It originated back in the 70's I believe, but it had a different meaning then too I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


I take back my "everyone gets one" comment.


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 30, 2013)

People who talk about their brand when what I think they really mean is a reputation. Do you really have a brand if you don't do anything?

People connecting with me on Linkedin with the job title CEO when they are unemployed. 

Long youtube introductions. After 15 seconds, I've already found a new video.

People telling me what hairstyles I should try and what they would wear if they were natural, and then go on to tell me that they could never go natural. (I don't care).

Adults cyber bullying one another. Just like IRL, if you don't like someone's video, blog, or online persona, ignore them.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 30, 2013)

sounbeweavable said:


> ilong
> 
> Is this him?




   I am going to favorite this!


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 30, 2013)

prettybyrd said:


> People who talk about their brand when what I think they really mean is a reputation. Do you really have a brand if you don't do anything?
> 
> *People connecting with me on Linkedin with the job title CEO when they are unemployed.*
> 
> ...


 
I've never seen that but that's really lame. It kind of undermines what LinkedIn is for.


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 30, 2013)

Muse said:


> Oh shoot! I see now.



I guess I'm slow because I never could figure out what it meant.  I still don't get it.  erplexed


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 30, 2013)

CodeRed said:


> I've never seen that but that's really lame. It kind of undermines what LinkedIn is for.



I think the people in my hometown are bored.  They are the only ones I see do it.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 30, 2013)

Aireen said:


> "Long hair, don't care!" I'm so tired of people overusing that phrase.


 
I'm tired of people using that phrase for the simple fact that it doesn't make any sense for most of them to use it. You put time and effort into getting the right regimen (which is work and money), making a youtube channel, making a blogspot/webpage, showing everyone your growth and you don't care? Do you often put that much energy/time/work/money into things you don't care about?


----------



## Aireen (Dec 30, 2013)

AmiJay said:


> I guess I'm slow because I never could figure out what it meant.  I still don't get it.  erplexed


Lil Wayne is saying long hair don't care for down there.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 30, 2013)

CodeRed said:
			
		

> I've never seen that but that's really lame. It kind of undermines what LinkedIn is for.



Or people that are "private investigators" but are really unemployed. I have seen this a few times. *smh*

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 30, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I am tired of seeing people saying they brought something from the store. The word is bought. I bought some candles from Target. Bought.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 

Because thanks is not enough


----------



## MsSanz92 (Dec 31, 2013)

- Visible tracks. Don't get a weave if you're not gonna try to conceal your tracks!

- Too light Cremation No.5 foundation. I know it's a struggle for Black women to find foundation that matches us well but some people just need to STOP and get another shade or brand.  

- Bad lace/silk closures. Please get some foundation or pluck/dye it please!!

- Relaxers on little girls. This should be considered child abuse!

- Salons, particularly Dominican salons not wanting to do natural hair. Stop acting like you can't blow out natural hair you're just being LAZY. Some people really aren't smart about making profit! Also, stop talking bad about customers in Spanish assuming that people can't understand them.

- Most of the "popular" Black YouTubers looking the same, both those who wear weaves and their natural hair out. I feel like a lot of them YouTube copy each others' styles, looks, formats, themes and/or setups of their pages. Where is the originality??


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 31, 2013)

>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<< this emoticon. It reminds me of a certain type of passive aggressive group of women i face at work.


----------



## ronie (Dec 31, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Your bald headed struggles


This seriously made me LOL.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 31, 2013)

ronie said:


> This seriously made me LOL.



Me too - I literally cried.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 31, 2013)

Hairitage Hydration

I will give a small prayer every night until her shea butter mixes are off of the market.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 31, 2013)

ilong said:


> Men wearing tiny micro wave, past shoulder length  curly extensions.     BE DEAD, BE DEAD, BE DEAD!



I have never!!!!!


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Dec 31, 2013)

Africans charging us 150.00 to do regular sized braids when they know they would only get 20.00 in Africa for the same style... Please stop the madness!


----------



## Lita (Dec 31, 2013)

Bad vendors...Good bye....Not buying nonen from you in 2014..Yes,Nonen..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MsSanz92 (Dec 31, 2013)

THE WORD "BAE" it's terrible!!!


----------



## sounbeweavable (Dec 31, 2013)

MsSanz92 said:


> THE WORD "BAE" it's terrible!!!



Even in a "cooking for" context? : lol:


----------



## Aireen (Dec 31, 2013)

People not washing their scalps until the next touch-up in 6-8 weeks all while having dry hair and itchy, red, flaky, irritated scalps. Please take care of your hair and scalp at home, there are tons of shampoos out now that will provide nourishment and your hair and scalp will thank you!


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Dec 31, 2013)

Asha's-Hair said:


> When people say "I could care less"
> What you really mean is "I COULD'NT care less"
> 
> The amount of people that haven't realised that saying " I could care less" means that they could care less. Which means YOU STILL CARE.
> ...


 
Girl yes I hear you. Didn't Beyonce say that phrase in single ladies? Everytime I hear that song I say damn, with all those people around her you would think somebody would have told her the right way to say it...


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Dec 31, 2013)

writing the expression.."ugh"  I just don't care for it. It sounds ok when speaking it but when I have to read it from someone it irks me. 

Also, using the term "sexy" as a name... Hey sexy!... That is not my freaking name and it sounds fake as hell...


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 31, 2013)

Kinky4Agirl said:
			
		

> writing the expression.."ugh"  I just don't care for it. It sounds ok when speaking it but when I have to read it from someone it irks me.
> 
> Also, using the term "sexy" as a name... Hey sexy!... That is not my freaking name and it sounds fake as hell...



I am guilty. I write "Ugh" all of the time. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 31, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> This is not hair related, but I wish the phrase "makes me feel some type of way" would just die. What the heck does that mean anyway? There are too many adjectives in the English language for that phrase to exist.





For some reason I love that phrase!   It's perfect but I don't really know how to explain why.




Jas123 said:


> Ladies wearing their satin sleeping caps out in public.



The woman at the McDonald's drive through had one on yesterday.   Me and FH felt some type of way about that.   See?   lol. ..


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Dec 31, 2013)

shortycocoa said:


> For some reason I love that phrase! It's perfect but I don't really know how to explain why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I feel ya! Like this video I saw the other day with this guy dancing with no legs. He was doing a good beyonce. His hair was flipping and he was shaking it like it was red ant hott!.. lol... He was doing a good job for a guy with no legs so I wanted to give him his props but for some reason I couldn't really watch it.. I felt... errr.. well um.. It made me feel some kind of way but I don't know what way.. lol  Sorry Traci.. I wuv woo...


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 31, 2013)

Kinky4Agirl said:


> I feel ya! Like this video I saw the other day with this guy dancing with no legs. He was doing a good beyonce. His hair was flipping and he was shaking it like it was red ant hott!.. lol... He was doing a good job for a guy with no legs so I wanted to give him his props but for some reason I couldn't really watch it.. I felt... errr.. well um.. It made me feel some kind of way but I don't know what way.. lol  Sorry Traci.. I wuv woo...




I'm over here dying!  I've always hated when people say they feel some kind of way, but now, because of this story, I think I finally know what they mean.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 31, 2013)

"You is..."  AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Dec 31, 2013)

AmiJay said:


> I'm over here dying! I've always hated when people say they feel some kind of way, but now, because of this story, I think I finally know what they mean.


 
Girl yes.. Look it up on youtube. It's called "gay guy with no legs dancing to Beyonce".. Wish I could put the link on here but I don't know how...

Let me know if you find it and what you think... You too 
Traci.. I bet you'll use your own taboo phrase..


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Dec 31, 2013)

OH, he's the light skinned one with long hair like a girl


----------



## AmiJay (Dec 31, 2013)

Kinky4Agirl said:


> Girl yes.. Look it up on youtube. It's called "gay guy with no legs dancing to Beyonce".. Wish I could put the link on here but I don't know how...
> 
> Let me know if you find it and what you think... You too
> Traci.. I bet you'll use your own taboo phrase..



I watched.  Feeling some type of way is made for how you feel after watching his videos.


----------



## Danewshe (Dec 31, 2013)

Pretty sure it's all been said already, but here's my list...

Stiletto nails

White girl nude lipstick on black women

Non black-owned beauty supply stores

Four shades too light foundation.

Extra light concealer.

Dry hair

The words "like" and "amazing" being overused in one sentence.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 31, 2013)

People who still think that you need to be mixed to have hair
or "African people don't have/can't grow long hair" -have you been in the 54-57 countries to affirm that?-
"I love your hair, it's beautiful in its natural state"


----------



## Aireen (Dec 31, 2013)

I haven't seen this in a long time but claiming BSL when you're really SL, I would hope to see that completely buried in 2014.


----------



## ronie (Jan 1, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> I watched.  Feeling some type of way is made for how you feel after watching his videos.


I stopped the video after maybe 5 seconds. The way he reached to get off the bed, the look on his face, the hair: all too creepy for me. I couldn't watch it.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 1, 2014)

shortycocoa said:


> For some reason I love that phrase!   It's perfect but I don't really know how to explain why.  The woman at the McDonald's drive through had one on yesterday.   Me and FH felt some type of way about that.   See?   lol. ..



Hey, in NY, wearing a satin hair cap at work saved you a $600 fine. Trust me 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 1, 2014)

ronie said:


> I stopped the video after maybe 5 seconds. The way he reached to get off the bed, the look on his face, the hair: all too creepy for me. I couldn't watch it.



That's where I stopped too. It was disturbing.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 1, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Hey, in NY, wearing a satin hair cap at work saved you a $600 fine. Trust me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Saludable84 what???  $600?  That's a lot!  Whatever happened to the food service caps or the hats/visors that go with the uniforms? Then she was on the register at that....where people have to see her.   At least be in the back washing dishes, prepping or making food.

FH said it looked like she just got out of bed and came to work.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 1, 2014)

shortycocoa said:


> Saludable84 what???  $600?  That's a lot!  Whatever happened to the food service caps or the hats/visors that go with the uniforms? Then she was on the register at that....where people have to see her.   At least be in the back washing dishes, prepping or making food.
> 
> FH said it looked like she just got out of bed and came to work.



Yeah, thats the cost of fine out here. Visors are not acceptable. All your hair has to be away. Those are just the sad sad rules here.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 1, 2014)

I'd like to see online ignorance about things that are a Google click away die... but I don't think it will.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 1, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I can tolerate these on New Year's Eve or at an event, if they don't look like caterpillars are sitting on your eyelids, but on a Tuesday afternoon at the grocery store ??? I just can't ...


ya killing me ova here!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 1, 2014)

Oversized non-prescription glasses. Dude, you can see fine. Leave the glasses to the folks that actually need them. Those frames aren't even cute. When did the Rog from What Happenin' style come back? lol


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 1, 2014)

ronie said:


> I stopped the video after maybe 5 seconds. The way he reached to get off the bed, the look on his face, the hair: all too creepy for me. I couldn't watch it.



I watched some of his other videos.  He's married.


----------



## pinkpanther23 (Jan 1, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Mines.
> 
> I hate when someone says or writes mines and they mean mine!



This x1000000


----------



## PJaye (Jan 1, 2014)

Vendors that stick shea butter into every single product they offer.


----------



## BonBon (Jan 1, 2014)

PJaye said:


> Vendors that stick shea butter into every single product they offer.



It's annoying for me because I'm allergic to the unrefined shea.  It's in so many skin and hair creams now!


----------



## pinkpanther23 (Jan 2, 2014)

Daughter said:


> The use of "click" when the person means to type "clique".
> 
> Totally agree with those who posted about dodgy eyebrows and eyelashes!
> 
> ...



I see these two on facebook all the time. Like do these people really believe their salvation is based off a facebook picture? 

Or those stories that are so beyond ridiculous to even be believable or it's a clearly exaggerated story from a website that makes it clear they are a satire page. Critical thinking is a lost art


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah, thats the cost of fine out here. Visors are not acceptable. All your hair has to be away. Those are just the sad sad rules here.



I would love that rule...I want all of your hair put away. Loose hair and long ponies flying and swanging everywhere is recipe for a shed hair to land somewhere it shouldn't be --- my food. Saludable84


----------



## pinkpanther23 (Jan 2, 2014)

Bright lipstick on dry, chapped peeling lips... not cute


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jan 2, 2014)

People saying 'women' instead of 'woman'. This is now annoying me more than people who say they 'could care less'.


----------



## Danewshe (Jan 2, 2014)

And also..I'm not quite sure what they're called, but you know when you get those stupid long messages that tell you to forward to at least X amount of people, or it will not work or something bad will happen. I swear, the next time I get one of those I will curse whoever sent it to me!! I got one that said make a wish, so I wished that my mum would get better. It then went on to say if I didn't forward it on, the exact opposite would happen. I was fuming!


----------



## MsSanz92 (Jan 2, 2014)

sounbeweavable said:


> Even in a "cooking for" context? : lol:



LOL it's ok in that case because the IG page "cookingforbae" is pure comedy


----------



## Aireen (Jan 2, 2014)

"Me-thinks"


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 2, 2014)

1. Big weave, with big eye lashes, and big eyebrows

2. Pixie cuts with hard curls that stand upwards

3. Skinny leg jeans aren't for everyone 

4. Self-proclaimed MILFs, please stop dressing like you're in your 20s. It's just not flattering

5. Women wearing 4" heels at amusement parks and other walking events 

6. Women bending over acting like their thongs and tattoo are not showing 

7. Anything that divide us here on LHCF


----------



## danysedai (Jan 2, 2014)

The word "female" when used instead of "woman" or "girl".


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 2, 2014)

Danewshe said:


> And also..I'm not quite sure what they're called, but you know when you get those stupid long messages that tell you to forward to at least X amount of people, or it will not work or something bad will happen. I swear, the next time I get one of those I will curse whoever sent it to me!! I got one that said make a wish, so I wished that my mum would get better. It then went on to say if I didn't forward it on, the exact opposite would happen. I was fuming!



DanewsheThey are called chain letters and I return them to sender whatever # of times you're supposed to forward it to someone else.


----------



## Muse (Jan 2, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Oversized non-prescription glasses. Dude, you can see fine. Leave the glasses to the folks that actually need them. Those frames aren't even cute. When did the Rog from What Happenin' style come back? lol



Yes! My eyesight is really bad so I *have* to wear glasses/contacts just to clearly see a person standing right in front of my face. I can't imagine having good eyesight and putting on some big ugly non prescription clear lens glasses just for fashion.


----------



## Muse (Jan 2, 2014)

Yoga pants and practicing yoga as a fad. I live in a big yoga city and there are yoga classes everywhere! So many women here do it because it's fashionable to do it and not because they understand it or believe the spiritual aspect of it.

The yoga pants...everybody has a pair and everybody wears them around town. I have seen some horrific butts and camel toes stuffed in those things.  Like someone said about skinny jeans-not for everyone!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 2, 2014)

Leggings!

They need to DIE!!!!! 

#icant

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 2, 2014)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Kanye West needs to go to a galaxy far, far away and *NEVER *return.
> 
> And he needs to take his Baby Mama and nem with him.



I can't.....I just can't stop laughing,


----------



## pinkpanther23 (Jan 2, 2014)

People saying "I seen" instead of "I saw"...


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 2, 2014)

pinkpanther23 said:


> People saying "I seen" instead of "I saw"...



What about seent?


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think this one is really that bad, but it just gets under *my* skin:
"What say you?"
I HATE reading that!


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 2, 2014)

Incorrect use of homonym/homophones should go away 

Waist and waste
Prey and pray
Coarse and course 
Stake and steak
To, too and two


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 3, 2014)

Muse said:


> Yes! My eyesight is really bad so I *have* to wear glasses/contacts just to clearly see a person standing right in front of my face. I can't imagine having good eyesight and putting on some big ugly non prescription clear lens glasses just for fashion.



same here, I hate wearing my glasses! lol they should be happy they don't have to wear them.


----------



## all_1_length (Jan 3, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Incorrect use of homonym/homophones should go away
> 
> Waist and waste
> Prey and pray
> ...


How about using steel for still.erplexed


----------



## natura87 (Jan 3, 2014)

SherylsTresses said:


> 1. Big weave, with big eye lashes, and big eyebrows
> 
> 2. Pixie cuts with hard curls that stand upwards
> 
> ...




Tell that to the entire country of Korea.


----------



## NIN4eva (Jan 3, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> I'd like to see online ignorance about things that are a Google click away die... but I don't think it will.



I second this. How can you be ignorant while on the internet? You can fake the smart! There's a magic box that will answer any and ALL of your questions just a few inches away! It's right there!


----------



## NIN4eva (Jan 3, 2014)

danysedai said:


> The word "female" when used instead of "woman" or "girl".



Yes, yes! This one burns me up. I can't focus on anything else that comes after that.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 4, 2014)

Dh & I was browsing in a furniture store and the sales associate (guy) hitting us up with..."at the end of the day."


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 4, 2014)

danysedai said:


> The word "female" when used instead of "woman" or "girl".





NIN4eva said:


> Yes, yes! This one burns me up. I can't focus on anything else that comes after that.



I was having a conversation with a friend of a friend's who happened to be a man, he kept using the term female when making references to certain women but not all women. I asked what it was really all about and this was the response I got (summarised version), "There are some people who are too old to be called girl and not worthy enough to be called a woman, so I call them females". I guess he was mixing up personal attributes/characteristics/personalities with genetics


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 4, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Dh & I was browsing in a furniture store and the sales associate (guy) hitting us up with..."at the end of the day."



I'd have been tempted to cut in and say something stupid like, we all go home (with a straight face of course and a hair flick) then turn back to the goods ,  I bet he's the guy who get's the most sales too.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 4, 2014)

danysedai said:


> The word "female" when used instead of "woman" or "girl".





NIN4eva said:


> Yes, yes! This one burns me up. I can't focus on anything else that comes after that.



I hate when guys do that but I have to admit, I do it too.



Angel of the North said:


> I was having a conversation with a friend of a friend's who happened to be a man, he kept using the term female when making references to certain women but not all women. I asked what it was really all about and this was the response I got (summarised version), "There are some people who are too old to be called girl and not worthy enough to be called a woman, so I call them females". I guess he was mixing up personal attributes/characteristics/personalities with genetics



And this is why. There are some women that I just cannot refer to as women but they aren't little girls anymore. Female is also a good substitute when I'm annoyed at a woman and can't bring myself to call her by her name (I don't use profanity so my choices are very limited). I do have to admit that there is something about "female" that sounds disrespectful and just plain annoying but I'm not sure why.


----------



## all_1_length (Jan 4, 2014)

People on youtube making 16 second videos. What can you possibly convey in such a short period of time that will be interesting let alone useful to anybody? I think people do it just to be cute but IMO it's just a waste of 16 seconds. Make a decent video when you have the time.


----------



## all_1_length (Jan 4, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> I hate when guys do that but I have to admit, I do it too.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why. There are some women that I just cannot refer to as women but they aren't little girls anymore. Female is also a good substitute when I'm annoyed at a woman and can't bring myself to call her by her name (I don't use profanity so my choices are very limited). *I do have to admit that there is something about "female" that sounds disrespectful and just plain annoying but I'm not sure why.*



Maybe because it strips us of our humanity and reduces us to anything that has female parts attached to it, dogs, cats, electrical plugs you name it.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 4, 2014)

all_1_length said:


> Maybe because it strips us of our humanity and reduces us to anything that has female parts attached to it, dogs, cats, electrical plugs you name it.



That makes sense. I'm gonna make an effort to stop doing it.


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 4, 2014)

all_1_length said:


> People on youtube making 16 second videos. What can you possibly convey in such a short period of time that will be interesting let alone useful to anybody? I think people do it just to be cute but IMO it's just a waste of 16 seconds. Make a decent video when you have the time.



On that note,  you tubers who start a video with a bunch of excuses,  they're tired,  hungry, just woke up, kid's are screaming in the background,   but they're gonna make a video about braid outs... really? ? It's not that serious.


----------



## NIN4eva (Jan 4, 2014)

Angel of the North said:


> I was having a conversation with a friend of a friend's who happened to be a man, he kept using the term female when making references to certain women but not all women. I asked what it was really all about and this was the response I got (summarised version), "There are some people who are too old to be called girl and not worthy enough to be called a woman, so I call them females". I guess he was mixing up personal attributes/characteristics/personalities with genetics



Who is he to determine what attributes a woman needs to have to be worthy of being called a woman? Which is what she is. 

He could have kept that one...


----------



## NIN4eva (Jan 4, 2014)

all_1_length said:


> Maybe because it strips us of our humanity and reduces us to anything that has female parts attached to it, dogs, cats, electrical plugs you name it.



Tell it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 4, 2014)

Lose not loose. I hate when people mix these up.

I want to lose some weight.

I found some loose change.

You lose.

My shirt isn't tight, it is loose.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 4, 2014)

all_1_length said:


> Maybe because it strips us of our humanity and reduces us to anything that has female parts attached to it, dogs, cats, electrical plugs you name it.


 
Or you could be talking about a vast age range and can't call everyone a specific thing that covers only one group.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 4, 2014)

Jenny McCarthy(I don't want her dead, just apologetic) - who just came out and said that her son was NEVER autistic. She needs to have a lawsuit presented against her for all that money she made off her book telling parents to stop vaccinating their children.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 4, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Jenny McCarthy(I don't want her dead, just apologetic) - who just came out and said that her son was NEVER autistic. She needs to have a lawsuit presented against her for all that money she made off her book telling parents to stop vaccinating their children.


 
What in the world... I never heard that. *off to Google*


----------



## AmiJay (Jan 5, 2014)

Tattoos!  It's one thing to get one or two, but people have gone crazy with getting them.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jan 5, 2014)

Hashtags in nonhastag areas:
#Icowashedmyhairanditssosoft
#ImnotGHEingforanotherweek

The following phrases, especially coming from people who attended college:

When speaking:

"We was(n't)..."
"You was(n't)..."
"I'm is..."
"Where is they at"
"Where was you..."


When texting:
Dat instead of that
Dey instead of they
Dem instead of them


----------



## hypnologic (Jan 5, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Jenny McCarthy(I don't want her dead, just apologetic) - who just came out and said that her son was NEVER autistic. She needs to have a lawsuit presented against her for all that money she made off her book telling parents to stop vaccinating their children.



Apparently that's a rumor and she straightened it out in interview with US Weekly


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm sorry but the "gave me life" phrase. It makes my skin crawl for some reason.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jan 5, 2014)

SCarolinaGirl said:


> I'm sorry but the "gave me life" phrase. It makes my skin crawl for some reason.



Maybe it's because the phrase is often used surrounding drama. Why is someone else's drama giving you (general "you") life?


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 6, 2014)

I just thought of something I don't like seeing in LHCF threads:

When people post a response in which they talk about the OP as if they are not there. 

*I.e.*"I don't understand why the OP decided to post about this topic"_   Instead of saying, "_OP, why did you post about this topic?"
Something about that seems disrespectful and similar to someone having a conversation about me with me in the room.


----------



## Danewshe (Jan 6, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> I just thought of something I don't like seeing in LHCF threads:
> 
> When people post a response in which they talk about the OP as if they are not there.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I totally agree with what this poster said. She must have read my mind.

But seriously, it's the most annoying thing ever and quite rude. It's passive agressiveness at it's finest.


----------



## crazytrish75 (Jan 6, 2014)

AmiJay said:


> People gluing lacefront wigs down. That just doesn't look natural. I've worn a lf or two in my time, but I pull hair out and there is a big difference.
> 
> *Chicks talking about I'm team natural but won't wear their natural hair in it's natural state ever*! My cousin was talking mess to me today about my relaxer. I know she's natural because she told me but she wouldn't be caught dead without a weave or a wig if she's in between appointments.
> 
> Stiletto nails with a bunch of different designs. That ish is so tacky!


 
^^^This bugs me as well! At Christmas, my two cousins were dogging me because I am still relaxing (texlaxing). Yet neither one of them was wearing their real hair! One had on a booty length lace front and one of the other's edges were saying "see ya later!" due to the extremely tight micros she was sporting  Now, don't get me wrong, I have nothing at all against hiding your hair (which they ALWAYS do, you NEVER see them without a wig), just don't lecture me about mine when you are....ok, rant over...

One of my biggest pet peeves is people saying "mines" instead of "mine"....like nails on a chalkboard!!!!!

ETA: I see the "mine(s)" has been covered already! NVM


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jan 6, 2014)

People flipping the bird.....like why tho


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jan 6, 2014)

People flipping the bird in their pics....like why tho


----------



## Desert Skye (Jan 6, 2014)

IRREGARDLESS

I would like that word to die in 2014. I will even offer to pay for the tombstone.

I really can't stand it when people use that word. I just cant...


----------



## Desert Skye (Jan 6, 2014)

Hyacinthe said:


> People flipping the bird in their pics....like why tho



Yeah I hate that too. I am like oh nice I get to see pictures of my friend and the whole time I am looking their their album I am being flipped off.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sick of watching YouTube videos of Black women straightening their hair (super cool with me) but then doing the "White girl hair toss" a MILLION friggin times.  Relaxed or straight our hair is beautiful, I get that, many Black women have been raised thinking our hair would only grown past SL if it was in dread locks but c'mon.... There is no need for you to look like a bobble head in the process of showing that Black women can grow long, healthy hair with body, bounce, etc...

Also, YouTubers reviewing weave hair and tossing their heads around even more than the women with natural hair do. 

Women who post videos about maintaining a sew-in and do all sorts of conditioning treatments and care for the weave but their hair is unhealthy and broken off underneath when they reveal their own hair.

YouTubers who review vitamins or supplements after only taking them for 2-3 weeks and give a negative review just because they didn't get any growth or see any changes.  How about some patience?

Finally, (I think) I can live with all of the above if women, girls, (mainly African American) STOP clicking their tongues in videos.  The sound that they make with their tongues that is like a click and pop combined.  Please, I beg, STOP.  Lol


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 14, 2014)

As for myself;

I'd like to see my thin hair dead (six feet under type) 

I'd like to see my sudden dependence for weaves dead, ( I'm a Federal Police officer and can basically only wear my hair pulled back and the first year I did that it ATE up the center where I put my ponytail.)

I'd like to see my need to buy the newest hair growth treatment just because it worked for someone else dead.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 14, 2014)

companies making products said " best 2013 product " ..." with aloe vera"   ... " with amla"... " with argan oil" 

all that on the top front of the bottle when at the back those infredients are at the bottom list!!!

stupid theives need to stop!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 14, 2014)

Crackers Phinn said:


> yes ma'am,  I been tryin to figure out how a part is invisible when it's 10 inches wide.



lol me too!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 14, 2014)

Platinum said:


> The low-forehead, "Planet of the Apes" looking hairlines from lace-front wigs.  Ultra-shiny, plastic looking synthetic wigs.  Personal challenge to become Fit and Fabulous  in 2013. Future Bikini/Figure competitor.



i cried!!! lolol planet of the apes! i remember a girl in class with this look :-/ oh my


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 14, 2014)

Animal hats on Adults. Adults have no business with a Panda, Monkey, Zebra ears and tails on the back on their hats walking around like it's chic or the new in thing. Give that hat back to your 5 yr old niece/nephew and keep it moving.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 14, 2014)

Too much talking in tutorial videos on Youtube

Ridiculously loud music in the background of tutorials.

Gum popping/smacking while you're doing tutorials.

3 reasons I will click right off of your video. Those are most annoying.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 14, 2014)

The question of whether black women can grow long hair. I would like to see that dead.
Gone.

*
#Buried*


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 14, 2014)

30 inch weaves...i just can't with these Rapunzel weaves.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 14, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> 30 inch weaves...i just can't with these Rapunzel weaves.



Yes. When I see people rocking them, I just want to say, "you look ridiculous."

NGraceO


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd like to see internal and external racial stereotypes dead and buried.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd like to see Black women getting upset at Black men dating women with an ethnic backround other than Black.  

I'd like to see Black men stop calling Black women "sellouts" for dating men of other ethnicities.

I'd like to see people stop asking what you're mixed with if you are light skinned or have light eyes or any other attribute they consider impossible for Blacks, or African Americans for those who want the distinction, to have.

I'd like to see the demise of that youtube channel "tommysotomayor" (I think I spelled that wrong).


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 15, 2014)

The terms "literally" and "at the end of the day" and "that said" need to go away NOW.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 15, 2014)

Dayjoy said:


> The terms "literally" and "at the end of the day" and "that said" need to go away NOW.



Girl at then end of the day makes my  @@@ ache. I hate the context its overly used in. Uggghhhh! !!

Suny


----------



## missyanne (Jan 15, 2014)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Girl at then end of the day makes my  @@@ ache. I hate the context its overly used in. Uggghhhh! !!
> 
> Suny



" It is what it is" is roadkill for me


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't recall this being said but I'd like to see the phrase " I'm feeling some type of way" banned from vocabulary from now to eternity.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jan 15, 2014)

Please add to list: Posing in dirty room and posting it online. Yuck!

Examples:










And my personal favorite:


----------



## Chrismiss (Jan 15, 2014)

Shade and shady has officially been murdered. I was watching that show that comes on after RHOA and they said those two words so many times, it made my head hurt. Also, when people say "For the Gods" when referring to how well their makeup or hair is done...just, no. That can die today.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 15, 2014)

fiyahwerks said:


> Please add to list: Posing in dirty room and posting it online. Yuck!
> 
> Examples:
> 
> And my personal favorite:


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2014)

Talking to someone who obviously has their lips pressed against the phone receiver - drives me nuts. Every sound is magnified and very, very distracting.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 15, 2014)

Hand clapping slapping when talking...why....it irks me something bad! !!

Suny


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 15, 2014)

Im probably going to get the side eye for this but.... Marley twist. 

It's ugly. 

Please stop. 

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NIN4eva (Jan 15, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


>



Poor girl put herself on the internet with her face RIGHT next to a turd. erplexed


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 15, 2014)

NIN4eva said:


> Poor girl put herself on the internet with her face RIGHT next to a turd. erplexed



I feel like she got right off the toilet to take that picture. She ain't even flush


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jan 15, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Im probably going to get the side eye for this but.... Marley twist.
> 
> It's ugly.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry ma, I can't let that happen. Not til I get that waist length hurrrr …


----------



## all_1_length (Jan 16, 2014)

People using MAC foundation to describe their skin color. I never did like this, it's like someone will say that they are an nc43 and I'm supposed to know what that is.I'm like umm sorry but MAC shades are not the basis for skin color but the other way around.


----------



## natural2008 (Jan 16, 2014)

Websites that hAve items listed as available but when I click on photo sold out. Have the web folks remove the stuff.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 16, 2014)

Can we please kill the word "thirsty" in 2014? Besides, I thought hunger was worse than thirst? Shouldn't they be hungry or starving? Lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 16, 2014)

How about oow or out-of-wedlock? We are not Puritans living in 1652 ffs. It doesn't even apply to me and still I want to see this phrase dead dead dead!


----------



## lesedi (Jan 16, 2014)

The disdain some of us get for using cones and sulfates in their regimens. Honestly, I will never let go of my cones and sulfates. I was spending an arm and a leg on organic natural products and my hair was a hot mess. 

OT: Why _are_ sulfate free shampoos so stripping? It makes no sense


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 16, 2014)

lesedi said:


> The disdain some of us get for using cones and sulfates in their regimens. Honestly, I will never let go of my cones and sulfates. I was spending an arm and a leg on organic natural products and my hair was a hot mess.  OT: Why are sulfate free shampoos so stripping? It makes no sense



Because they use 5-7 detergents to do the job at once. In the end, they do become more stripping and have higher pH's. That's why I stick with my sulphates. Sulphates will have one category but sulphate free has about 7.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 16, 2014)

lesedi said:


> The disdain some of us get for using cones and sulfates in their regimens. Honestly, I will never let go of my cones and sulfates. I was spending an arm and a leg on organic natural products and my hair was a hot mess.
> 
> OT: Why _are_ sulfate free shampoos so stripping? It makes no sense



They are not more stripping.  The ones I use are not.  Maybe it's the brand you used.


----------



## lesedi (Jan 16, 2014)

virtuenow said:


> They are not more stripping.  The ones I use are not.  Maybe it's the brand you used.



I think my hair likes sulphates cos I tried a bunch of the non-sulphate poos and had the same straw like effect every single time.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 28, 2014)

Exotic names for weaves Armanian, Russian Federation, Georgian....no it's Chinese hair!!! Stop it!


----------



## DoDo (Jan 28, 2014)

Sulfate free surfactants that were not stripping on my hair: decyl glucoside, sodium lauroamphoacetate, disodium lauroamphodiacetate, and isopropyl palmitate

Products that contain these surfactants: Shea Moisture Shea Butter Shampoo, CON Argan Oil Moisture Shine Shampoo, Ouidad Curl Co-Wash, Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo, and Deva Curl No Poo

Sulfate free surfactants that my hair seems to be on the fence about: sodium isethionate and cocamidopropyl betaine

Products that contain these surfactants: Aveda Dry Remedy Shampoo, Curl Junkie Daily Fix, and Curls Curlicious Curls Cleansing Cream

A sulfate free surfactant that was awful on my hair: Sodium C14-16 Olefin Sulfonate

The Organix shampoos- all of them

I don't care to try any other product with this ingredient at all.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 28, 2014)

Text messages written with slang terms that is difficult to read and interpret. #icant


----------



## tru4reele (Jan 28, 2014)

Grown women walking around with pink, purple, green hair. Like you really dyed your hair green on purpose? I thought it was a dye job gone bad.

The term "beat face" to describe makeup. Makeup that usually consists of tarantula lashes, Sharpie eyebrows, pastel lipstick and a fake mole.

Fake butts. It's just ridiculous when your legs are toothpicks but you have two basketballs in your pants. You don't even know how it will impact your health later. Just anything to get the attention of a man.


----------



## tru4reele (Jan 28, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Sulfate free surfactants that were not stripping on my hair: decyl glucoside, sodium lauroamphoacetate, disodium lauroamphodiacetate, and isopropyl palmitate
> 
> Products that contain these surfactants: Shea Moisture Shea Butter Shampoo, CON Argan Oil Moisture Shine Shampoo, Ouidad Curl Co-Wash, Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo, and Deva Curl No Poo
> 
> ...



Agree with everything besides the Elasta QP shampoo. I love it!!! Organix only have cute bottles and names and are only good on weave.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 29, 2014)

I would like to stop wearing old maid hairstyles (sick of people asking me if I'm a school teacher), single strand knots and me pulling my hair out!!!!


----------



## PJaye (Jan 29, 2014)

I wish the phrase "with that being said/that being said" would go away.  Try using an authentiic transitional phrase instead of one that sounds like it was made up on MLK Blvd. somewhere.

I'm also including the terms "on accident" and "have a baby for" in the die a quick death category.


----------



## all_1_length (Jan 29, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Sulfate free surfactants that were not stripping on my hair: decyl glucoside, sodium lauroamphoacetate, disodium lauroamphodiacetate, and isopropyl palmitate
> 
> Products that contain these surfactants: Shea Moisture Shea Butter Shampoo, CON Argan Oil Moisture Shine Shampoo, Ouidad Curl Co-Wash, Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo, and Deva Curl No Poo
> 
> ...


Thank you for breaking this down. 





> A sulfate free surfactant that was awful on my hair: Sodium C14-16 Olefin Sulfonate
> 
> The Organix shampoos- all of them


See this here made me wonder about the validity of sulfate free shampoos being non stripping. No matter which Organix shampoo I tried they all stripped my hair.


----------



## all_1_length (Jan 29, 2014)

> The term "beat face" to describe makeup. Makeup that usually consists of tarantula lashes, Sharpie eyebrows, pastel lipstick and a fake mole.


Oh man why does everything have to sound so violent?


----------



## Harina (Jan 29, 2014)

ilong said:


> Triflin' mama's putting extensions in little girls (as young as 3 years old) hair!



Saw this on the train the other day. Edges were about 5 inches back. 



Seraphina said:


> Ombre hair coloring and bouffant-like styles.


I like some of the bouffant styles on natural hair. Like the one Janelle Monae wears



HanaKuroi said:


> *People that  compete with you and you are unaware that there is a competition going on. *
> 
> People that try to one up you.



OMG! I am not worthy. This. This. This. Happens all the time. Especially at my last job. I was in shambles by the end of it. Seriously in shambles having to deal with these crazy delusional women. Holy crikey. 



Jas123 said:


> Ladies wearing their satin sleeping caps out in public.



I am always a little bit surprised when I see stuff like this. Why not just put on a baseball hat or a beanie?



MsSanz92 said:


> - Salons, particularly Dominican salons not wanting to do natural hair. Stop acting like you can't blow out natural hair you're just being LAZY. Some people really aren't smart about making profit!* Also, stop talking bad about customers in Spanish assuming that people can't understand them.*
> ?



I'm assuming this happened to you???



Crackers Phinn said:


> DanewsheThey are called chain letters and I return them to sender whatever # of times you're supposed to forward it to someone else.



Haven't received one of these in a long time but that's a genius idea.



Muse said:


> Yoga pants and practicing yoga as a fad. I live in a big yoga city and there are yoga classes everywhere! So many women here do it because it's fashionable to do it and not because they understand it or believe the spiritual aspect of it.



Michigan and yoga just do not go hand in hand in my mind. Do you live in a college town?



natura87 said:


> Tell that to the entire country of Korea.



You live in Korea? Skinny jeans never looked particularly good on me. I'm a not very tall and I am already skinny. Makes me look a bit boyish.



myfaithrising said:


> On that note,  you tubers who start a video with a bunch of excuses,  they're tired,  hungry, just woke up, kid's are screaming in the background,   but they're gonna make a video about braid outs... really? ? It's not that serious.



And you know they did that intro a bunch of times trying to get their devil may care attitude perfect.



trendsetta25 said:


> Exotic names for weaves Armanian, Russian Federation, Georgian....no it's Chinese hair!!! Stop it!



Right, because when hair comes from former countries of the Soviet Union, it increases ten fold my desire to buy said hair.  

But people from these countries do actually sell a lot of their hair as well so it might actually be from there.


----------



## Lia3257 (Jan 29, 2014)

This new "Heatless Blowout" trend can go away. Folks are simply combing their dry hair.


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 2, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Incorrect use of homonym/homophones should go away
> 
> Waist and waste
> Prey and pray
> ...



Humblebility and humilty. Wth is humblebility, main, d***.


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 2, 2014)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Hashtags in nonhastag areas:
> #Icowashedmyhairanditssosoft
> #ImnotGHEingforanotherweek
> 
> ...



All of that. All of it. Stop. Please.


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 2, 2014)

coolsista-paris said:


> i cried!!! lolol planet of the apes! i remember a girl in class with this look :-/ oh my



I call em snow dogs.


----------



## apemay1969 (Feb 2, 2014)

Using ironically for things that are coincidence. 
Example: I was watching Mariah Carey on TV and ironically I saw her in the airport the same day. No. That's a coincidence. 

Me buying tickets for a Mariah Carey charity concert for my foster daughters to attend and the money is being raised to support foster daughters.
That's irony.

High school students treating me like I'm not a real person, looking confused when I push their assignment out of my face and say excuse me words were coming out of my mouth hold up. 

When I tell them the school on average tested on the 4th grade level in Math and they ignore me cause I'm interrupting the crap shoot in the back of the room. 

YT teachers getting the guidance counselors to change a kid from algebra to art foundations because he's annoying and pretending to not understand why the student with enough credits can't graduate because of insufficient mandatory courses. 

Students bringing in the entire mini mart into first hour, eating it and handing in a blank piece of paper with 'hot flamin' juice by their name.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 1, 2015)

Since and sense


----------



## InBloom (Jul 1, 2015)

I see this was meant for 2014.....

But I wish the word "fleek" would DIE


----------

